# Crankfire down?



## big oz (Aug 6, 2009)

Tried to go there a few times but can't get anything but an error page.  Anybody else experience the same?


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 6, 2009)

Yup, same here Oz!


----------



## big oz (Aug 6, 2009)

Dam Water Company shutting everything down.  This place is next.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah they seemed to go down this afternoon.  Surely the water dept is behind it...


----------

